# Channel for Grand Prix with English commentary?



## Viper (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi everyone! I have signed up hoping someone on here could help me. Im out here for a month and do not want to miss the grand prix! Does anyone know if there's a channel with the BBC commentary, and also what time it is being aired out here?

We have a standard Du tv box, as far as i know.

Regards, Tom


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Abu Dhabi Sports uses the BBC feed, they had a dedicated channel on Du for the F1 last season.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Abu Dhabi do show F1 but the AD sports channel I have only has Arabic commentary. I really miss the English one. Sadly if there is one, it will most likely be a paid channel and not an FTA.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

F1 UAE broadcast | CarMiddleEast.com

if this is still true then yes you need to pay to see/hear the race in English, the FTA version is in Arabic only.


----------



## JonM (Nov 27, 2010)

How about bars or restaurants that broadcast the races?


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

I watch it on my laptop using the live feed on the BBC website.


----------



## Viper (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you for all the replies so far.

I was hoping i would be able to stay in our apartment to watch it, but i will have to go to the bar downstairs. 

Does anyone know what time the race starts? Knowing my luck it will be while we are out 

Thanks, Tom


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Viper said:


> Thank you for all the replies so far.
> 
> I was hoping i would be able to stay in our apartment to watch it, but i will have to go to the bar downstairs.
> 
> ...


Qualifying is 5.00 pm Saturday and the race is 5.00 pm Sunday AEST... and I'll be sitting in the Fangio stand on the start/finish line and opposite the pits watching them!

UAE is 7 hours behind.

Cheers from Albert Park.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It`s on Abu Dhabi 6 in English, race starts 10am tomorrow.


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, how do you access Abu Dhabi 6? We have Du/OSN Movies Plus package with no sports channels other than FTA?


----------



## JonM (Nov 27, 2010)

For those of us without the right TV channels to see the race, going to a bar that shows it may be the only option. I picked up that Radisson Blu in Media City has shown the races previously, and they confirmed today that they will be showing the race in their first floor bar tomorrow at 10 am.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> It`s on Abu Dhabi 6 in English, race starts 10am tomorrow.


Not the practise sessions though


----------



## Viper (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you for everyones help! It is appreciated. This is a great community 

I hope the man on pole wins 

Regards, Tom


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Not sure abput the practice sessions as I have never watched them anyway but the live qualifying is always on, I watched it yesterday. I`m pretty sure that if you want to watch the practice sessions they are only available in Arabic on AD SP2.


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

I am also connected via DU and have OSN and Pehla In order to get AD 6 do i contact DU or
ADTV.ae - Formula 1

How much is it?


----------

